# floppy disk dont work



## robina_80

my floppy drive dont work ive plugged it in right way connected power to it it doesnt work its brand new

when i put in a floppy disk to c if it works it wants to format it and cant it says windows wont let it???? plz help me


----------



## Praetor

Check that uve connected the right end of the floppy connector "


----------



## Lorand

If Windows wants to format the floppy then the drive works. Could be some security setting that not allows you to access the floppy?


----------



## Praetor

> If Windows wants to format the floppy then the drive works. Could be some security setting that not allows you to access the floppy?


Not always ... ive had a drive ask to be formatted all the time until i clued in a reversed the floppy cable ... now i avoid that problem by not having a floppy


----------



## Lorand

I have a floppy just for running memtest in emergency cases


----------



## Praetor

Bah u can boot off CD  (or just move the memory stick to another machine i guess)


----------



## Lorand

Too lazy for that...


----------



## robina_80

floppy cable in right way its brand new ahhhh floppys shit.


----------



## robina_80

wotabout drivers it didnt come with any (probs got oem version not retail)


----------



## Lorand

A floppy doesn't need drivers. But check if in the device manager the floppy is ok.


----------



## Praetor

> A floppy doesn't need drivers.


Sure they do.... you just dont need to load them yourself.


----------



## robina_80

it says its working but i dont know dont worry im not gonna use floppys der shit h8 dem


----------



## Lorand

You could try this tricky workaround: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;140060


----------



## Praetor

> it says its working but I dont know dont worry im not gonna use floppys der shit h8 dem


If i could read that crap i'd probably make an intelligent reply. Regardless, you should probably consider not using floppies they are quite worthless


----------

